# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Can't Disable Audio Commentary on DVD - HELP!

## thegnome54

Hey guys, I bought the DVD of Pan's Labyrinth last week, and I was going to watch it tonight.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to disable the 'special feature' of the director Guillermo Del Toro babbling throughout the entire movie.

Everytime I select "play movie", it starts up with him commentating.  There is a 'special features' menu which has "director's audio commentary" as an option, but you can only select it, at which point the movie starts as usual with him talking.

Have any of you ever had a similar issue, do you know how to fix this, or is my DVD somehow dysfunctional? I would really appreciate some help here, as I very much want to watch the movie tonight.  :Sad:   Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Uhh it's hard to say since I can't see the menu screen..  but have you tried "selecting" the section again, which would basically unselect it?

When you played the video the first time, did you click somewhere other than the regular "play movie" option?

----------


## Ynot

there should be a button on the remote (somewhere) enabling you to flip between all the audio tracks on this disk

for some reason, your player is selecting the wrong track by default

find the button, and press till you get the main audio track

----------


## thegnome54

Mes, it just starts playing the movie with the commentary when I select that  :Sad: 
Thanks for trying to help, though.

Ynot's trick worked - I found a button that said 'audio' on my remote, and was able to switch to the proper track with that. 

Thank guys, you've saved my evening!  ::D:

----------


## Sornaensis

I hate that movie.

----------


## thegnome54

I loved it, it was amazing.  :smiley: 

Why don't you?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I saw that movie in the theaters and I cried my face off afterwards.  ::cry:: 

But then I saw it a second time on a crappy little TV somewhere and was immune.  :tongue2:

----------

